# Cancel TiVo service: unethical



## Surf72 (Oct 21, 2010)

I just tried to cancel service that I have not used in 2 months. Come to find out TiVo is a scam. You buy a unit that is useless until you get a subscription. Once I did get the subscription I decided to pay in advance for a year. Currently, I have moved from the location I used the TiVo device and decided since I have other pressing issues taken care of I would call TiVo and cancel service. Come to find out they already charged my account for another year and regardless of the fact that I have not used and do not intend to use (my device is destroyed and in the trash, after the phone conversation I had) they will not pro-rate my card from today forward for service I already paid for. They would cancel any further transactions, we will see. Now I have to wait and see instead of having peace of mind that this service is cancelled.

I moved 8/1/2010 and was charged 8/12/2010; I had no idea since it had been over a year with signing up with this company. Filling a Better Business Bureau complaint and not recommending TiVo to anyone, unless I do not like them. TiVo was great until the phone conversation I had today. I cannot believe if a customer pays in advance, they do not have the option to cancel, lesson learned, thanks TiVo. I get it and this will never happen again, you lost a customer that really liked your service. 

I hope in this technological age your service becomes obsolete and you go bankrupt. If I did have a contract that was fulfilled and anything after 8/12/2010 should be able to be refunded. This is not the case. TiVo did not e-mail current charges (all TiVo e-mails go into a TiVo folder). I was asking to cancel today 10/21/2010 and prorate forward since I paid in advance and only have over the air TV and Netflix I stream through my Wii. What should have been a simple ending of relationship has become an issue for me and I do not like it or TiVo service anymore.


----------



## TolloNodre (Nov 3, 2007)

Posting the same thing in multiple forums is unethical too.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

15. Termination of Service. Subject to any Service Commitment to which you may be bound, you may terminate your account, this Agreement, and your right to use the TiVo service, at any time and for any reason or no reason, by contacting TiVo Customer Support at 1-877-367-8486. Please note that without a subscription to the TiVo service, your TiVo DVR will not work! Please see Section 7, above. *The TiVo service will be terminated at the end of the service period for which you have paid and unused subscription fees are nonrefundable.* If you terminate your account or this Agreement before meeting any applicable Service Commitment, TiVo reserves the right to charge you the early termination fee agreed to by you at the time you subscribed to the TiVo service. Notwithstanding anything to the contrary in this Agreement, TiVo retains the absolute right to immediately suspend or terminate your account, and terminate this Agreement, if the charges to your credit card for the fees described in Section 9 ("Subscription Fees and Service Commitment") and Section 11 ("Payment Authorization") are refused for any reason, if you breach any provision in this Agreement, if you misuse the TiVo service, and/or if you alter your TiVo DVR or use the TiVo service or software in such a manner as to infringe upon the intellectual property rights of TiVo or any third party. In addition, TiVo reserves the right to terminate your account and this Agreement for any other reason or no reason if TiVo gives you at least 30 days advance notice of such termination. Upon any such termination of your account, you will remain obligated to pay all outstanding fees and charges relating to your use of the TiVo service before termination.

Here is the full agreement:
http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivoserviceagreement.html

You should have just used it for the rest of the term instead of beating it to death.

Robb


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I'm not seeing the unethical part.


----------



## Len McRiddles (Dec 21, 2002)

Next time read the agreement. You can read right?


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Wah Wah


----------



## sgip2000 (Jun 19, 2009)

Robbdoe1 said:


> *The TiVo service will be terminated at the end of the service period for which you have paid* and unused subscription fees are nonrefundable.


Wouldn't this imply that there would not be an auto renewel?


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

sgip2000 said:


> Wouldn't this imply that there would not be an auto renewel?


By failing to cancel *before the end of his first year *and letting Tivo auto renew by however few days, his second annual took effect. That is what the OP is in now, his second annual.

Robb


----------



## Hogues92 (Jan 8, 2006)

Maybe I'm reading his post wrong, but was he automatically renewed for a second year without his knowledge after a one year subscription expired? If so, that's something to complain about, but I can't really tell what he's saying.

Edit: Just saw that it says on the website that it will auto renew, guess you have to know what you're getting into.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

This is typical for annual service contracts, auto renewal is very common. Pay attention and cancel any service you don't want and read any agreements you enter into. TiVo has followed the written terms of the agreement, no big surprise really. Try to get your credit card company to reverse the charge, otherwise I don't think there is much you can do since it isn't against the law to offer and enter into such agreements.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

There isn't really anything unethical going on. 

I would say that it is unfortunate that they don't offer pro-rated refunds for unused subscription time, but they don't, and it is pretty clearly spelled out in the contract as noted above. They also do note that the contract auto-renews, as many annual service contracts do.

I would also say that it would be better customer service if they sent a TiVo Message, email or postal mail message letting a customer know that their subscription is about to be auto-renewed, but again, they don't. This still isn't unethical, it's just unfortunate.

Depending on which TiVo you have (or had, if you weren't being a bit melodramatic when you mentioned you had a temper tantrum and destroyed and discarded the unit), it may in fact still be good for recording your OTA broadcast channels, so you could at least make the best of an unfortunate situation and continue to record OTA programming.


----------



## n548gxg (Mar 7, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> There isn't really anything unethical going on.


I would say it is unethical.

ANYONE who autocharges my credit card is unethical.

I HATE those companies. I would dispute it with my credit card.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

n548gxg said:


> I would say it is unethical.
> 
> ANYONE who autocharges my credit card is unethical.
> 
> I HATE those companies. I would dispute it with my credit card.


Even if they tell you beforehand that they will do it?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

n548gxg said:


> I would say it is unethical.
> 
> ANYONE who autocharges my credit card is unethical.
> 
> I HATE those companies. I would dispute it with my credit card.





eddyj said:


> Even if they tell you beforehand that they will do it?


And you agree to it?

It's not like they're doing it without your permission or knowledge.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

OP just sell it on ebay or something.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Surf72 said:


> ...Come to find out they already charged my account for another year and regardless of the fact that I have not used and do not intend to use (*my device is destroyed and in the trash*, after the phone conversation I had)...





magnus said:


> OP just sell it on ebay or something.


Too late. Ignorance begets ignorance.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I think most companies would do the refund in good faith....Tivo is not most companies. They have arguably some of the worst customer service in the industry.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I don't see why they would need to. The OP is an adult and needs to take ownership of their own situation. Just need to take their lumps and sell it on ebay or something.



aadam101 said:


> I think most companies would do the refund in good faith....Tivo is not most companies. They have arguably some of the worst customer service in the industry.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

If tivo is a scam then i like scams



Surf72 said:


> I just tried to cancel service that I have not used in 2 months. Come to find out TiVo is a scam. You buy a unit that is useless until you get a subscription. Once I did get the subscription I decided to pay in advance for a year. Currently, I have moved from the location I used the TiVo device and decided since I have other pressing issues taken care of I would call TiVo and cancel service. Come to find out they already charged my account for another year and regardless of the fact that I have not used and do not intend to use (my device is destroyed and in the trash, after the phone conversation I had) they will not pro-rate my card from today forward for service I already paid for. They would cancel any further transactions, we will see. Now I have to wait and see instead of having peace of mind that this service is cancelled.
> 
> I moved 8/1/2010 and was charged 8/12/2010; I had no idea since it had been over a year with signing up with this company. Filling a Better Business Bureau complaint and not recommending TiVo to anyone, unless I do not like them. TiVo was great until the phone conversation I had today. I cannot believe if a customer pays in advance, they do not have the option to cancel, lesson learned, thanks TiVo. I get it and this will never happen again, you lost a customer that really liked your service.
> 
> I hope in this technological age your service becomes obsolete and you go bankrupt. If I did have a contract that was fulfilled and anything after 8/12/2010 should be able to be refunded. This is not the case. TiVo did not e-mail current charges (all TiVo e-mails go into a TiVo folder). I was asking to cancel today 10/21/2010 and prorate forward since I paid in advance and only have over the air TV and Netflix I stream through my Wii. What should have been a simple ending of relationship has become an issue for me and I do not like it or TiVo service anymore.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

A service contract is a service contract. I can think of dozens of other services (cellphones, insurance policies, cable television, internet service, web hosting, ...) that work the same way. I don't always like it, but it is what it is. 

If you were charged on 8/12/2010, why did you not contact them until 10/21/2010? That is well in excess of a billing cycle on your credit card. I would expect a company to be reasonably understanding within 30 days of the transaction, but waiting over 2 months and then asking for a refund is probably a stretch. 

You can always try a dispute through your credit card company, but that is a long and tedious process, and you're already on the wrong side of the legal argument regarding the service contract. 

You should not call something a "scam" unless it is in fact a scam.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

n548gxg said:


> I would say it is unethical. ANYONE who autocharges my credit card is unethical. I HATE those companies. I would dispute it with my credit card.


When YOU give THEM permission to automatically renew it becomes YOUR responsibility. Wake up.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

magnus said:


> I don't see why they would need to. The OP is an adult and needs to take ownership of their own situation. Just need to take their lumps and sell it on ebay or something.


I do agree with you that Tivo shouldn't have to refund. Most companies just do though....... Just one more thing that sets Tivo apart from the rest of the world I guess.....


----------



## rlc1 (Sep 15, 2003)

I wish I could get a refund of the time I just wasted reading this post.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

rlc1 said:


> I wish I could get a refund of the time I just wasted reading this post.


The TOS for the Internet clearly notes there will be people who display their ignorance without giving any warning and indeed are likely very unaware they are displaying their ignorance for all to see.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

rlc1 said:


> I wish I could get a refund of the time I just wasted reading this post.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I get a postcard from Sirius prior to my credit card being charged for an annual renewal. 

Some states require notification prior to auto charging a renewal of a year or more.

You dispute a credit card transaction within 60 days after the bill with the dispute is mailed to you.

A dispute is not a tedious process. Some credit cards let you do it online.

Charging a credit card for an annual renewal without a reminder is unethical. Might be illegal.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

I think the main point here is that TiVo shouldn't apply an annual charge to someones card after the the first year expires, but to revert it to a monthly sub unless directed by the customer. Burying the fact in a lengthy terms of service and not having it clearly stated during the setup process is the fault of TiVo. The first thing the TiVo rep should do when selling a 1 year prepaid is to inform the customer that the charge will appear on his account every year unless he calls to change it. The customer should also have the option of stating that they want it to go monthly after the one year period. 

Telling someone that they are stupid for not reading is rude.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Stormspace said:


> I think the main point here is that TiVo shouldn't apply an annual charge to someones card after the the first year expires, but to revert it to a monthly sub unless directed by the customer.


I really thought it is this way - but do not have an prepaid accounts to look and see what they will do. I know I had one that expired about 11 months ago and it went to monthly 12.95 until I took action to specifically change it.
Now if the OP had picked a 'future' service plan of the same 1 year prepaid then it would have automatically rolled to that. perhaps the my account page where you manage these subs has been changed to default to the same service plan again at end of term and show you that when you sign up the initial sub. That in my view would be better than leaving a customer hanging on 12.95 a month since they did not take the time to actually manage their account. Of course then instead of the "TiVo charged me top price when I was entitled to pay less thead" you get these "TiVo signed me up long term after I stopped using the DVR"
Also I typically get an email when my card is getting ready to expire or a plan is getting ready to expire though like I said my last plan expiring was 11 months ago.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> The TOS for the Internet clearly notes there will be people who display their ignorance without giving any warning and indeed are likely very unaware they are displaying their ignorance for all to see.


Can I use this? very fitting.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Stormspace said:


> I think the main point here is that TiVo shouldn't apply an annual charge to someones card after the the first year expires, but to revert it to a monthly sub unless directed by the customer. Burying the fact in a lengthy terms of service and not having it clearly stated during the setup process is the fault of TiVo. The first thing the TiVo rep should do when selling a 1 year prepaid is to inform the customer that the charge will appear on his account every year unless he calls to change it. The customer should also have the option of stating that they want it to go monthly after the one year period.
> 
> Telling someone that they are stupid for not reading is rude.


Just because you don't read or understand the TOS doesn't make it any less binding.


----------



## segaily (Aug 3, 2003)

Stormspace said:


> I think the main point here is that TiVo shouldn't apply an annual charge to someones card after the the first year expires, but to revert it to a monthly sub unless directed by the customer.


That would mean I would have to call every year to get my TiVo back on the annual plan. I like the way it works now.

Now it would be nice if they returned some of the money if you cancel early but they are giving a discount over monthly so I can certainly see why they would not do that. Plus any kind of prorating gets hard because that tivo may well be causing you to get a discount on another unit.

I know you can use the website to change plans. If you can not already they really should give the option of future plan none. If they added that option it would solve most of these issues for the well informed users at least.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Langree said:


> Can I use this? very fitting.


please, spread it far and wide. We know that people do not read the TOS so any and all education on them is helpful


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Langree said:


> Just because you don't read or understand the TOS doesn't make it any less binding.


And by pointing it out and calling someone stupid or ignorant you display a need for social education.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

lew said:


> A dispute is not a tedious process. Some credit cards let you do it online.


Having done this once before, it was a tedious process, involving numerous phone calls and several rounds of paperwork back and forth to the credit card company to submit documentation after the other party disputed my dispute. IIRC, it ended up taking approximately 3 months, but in the end I did get my money back.



lew said:


> Charging a credit card for an annual renewal without a reminder is unethical. Might be illegal.


I doubt there's anything illegal or unethical about it, if he consented to automatic renewals when he signed up for the service.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Stormspace said:


> And by pointing it out and calling someone stupid or ignorant you display a need for social education.


*I* never said any such thing.

Now to hold a company accountable for something *YOU*(in the general sense, not you.) screwed up on because *YOU*(same as before) chose not to read and make sure you understand the TOS. If not stupid or ignorant, what is it?

As far as social education Stormy, wanna compare post histories.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Langree said:


> *I* never said any such thing.
> 
> Now to hold a company accountable for something *YOU*(in the general sense, not you.) screwed up on because *YOU*(same as before) chose not to read and make sure you understand the TOS. If not stupid or ignorant, what is it?
> 
> As far as social education Stormy, wanna compare post histories.


LOL! Just saying. I just think the reaction was a little over the top. I also like to think I've mellowed with age.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

I love when the OP's post nonsense and then never return again. 

Robb


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

The lesson here is simple. Read the fine print! The OP got bit by his lack of due diligence. Shame on him (or her).

I had an S3 Tivo that was under a 3-year agreement. I called Tivo and cancelled a week before the agreement expired. They honored my request but let the service continue until the expiration date. No automatic renewals and no hassles.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

TiVo shares part of the blame. They've changed their billing structure about a dozen times in the last 5 years. When I paid annually it went month to month after it was up.

Apparently they've changed that and now it auto-renews? I pre-pay for 3 years to save a little money and after 3 years it re-ups for another 3 years? And they expect people to remember the contract terms from years ago??

I hate companies that auto-renew contracts. Is it legal? Sure. But it's a stupid awful way to do business. If your product is good, people will renew. You don't have to force them to.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Adam1115 said:


> TiVo shares part of the blame. They've changed their billing structure about a dozen times in the last 5 years. When I paid annually it went month to month after it was up.
> 
> Apparently they've changed that and now it auto-renews? I pre-pay for 3 years to save a little money and after 3 years it re-ups for another 3 years? And they expect people to remember the contract terms from years ago??
> 
> I hate companies that auto-renew contracts. Is it legal? Sure. But it's a stupid awful way to do business. If your product is good, people will renew. You don't have to force them to.


I think there is confusion stemming from the web site, and I am willing to bet the OP would have seen the renew for 1 year prepaid if he bothered to look at the site and could have picked "no plan" to go to default month to month at 12.95


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Someone who destroys and trashes an electronic device that still has value, simply because (s)he was angry about a phone call, does not usually merit or consider logic and reason. Fortunately this person was not babysitting and then having a bad phone call with one of the kid's parents.

And if this response was lied about, then why bother even trusting this person?

Troll.


----------



## Surf72 (Oct 21, 2010)

You do as your contract states, and I do as an unhappy customer will. Until, 08/12/2011, when the service I cancelled is over and did not receive a pro-rated credit. I am going to practice my writing. I do not like your policy and want it known. 

Surf72 is my thread in your forum as your representative suggested. I asked to cancel and you refuse, so I am going to utilize my time that I have with you expressing my disgruntled feeling. Do you realize we are coming out of a recession? I will spread the word along with filing a complaint with BBB and whatever agency I can find to change this. I wanted this relationship over, you refuse, and fine, here I am, we will continue to have this estranged relationship, YOU WIN...


Surf72

Response (Chad) 10/22/2010 02:09 PM 
Hello Kevin,

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. 

I am uncertain as to why you would complain to the Better Business Bureau, but I apologize for any inconveniences or frustration you have had to deal with. The cancellation of your annual service is scheduled to occur on 08/12/2011. Please understand our policy is we have a 30 day window for cancellation of service plans/charges. We do thank you for being a dedicated TiVo customer and invite you to contact us again if any further questions or concerns arise. 

Please contact us again if you have any questions or concerns and we would be happy to help you. If this is urgent please contact us via Chat support or Tech support over the phone. The number for TiVo Technical Support is 1-877-367-8486 1-877-367-8486 . They are available from 6 am to 7 pm PST. 

101021-004736 is the reference number for this inquiry. Please refer to this number if you choose to contact us again regarding this request. In order to respond to this email, please log into your account at. Replies directly to this email will not be received. 

Sincerely,
Chad
TiVo Customer Support Representative


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

So you even had a 30 day window back in August and didn't call until October.

Silly Rabbit.


----------



## Surf72 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the posts. Regardless of my negligence in cancelling my service, just moved out of a7 year relationship, honestly TiVo was last on the list of relationships to sever. I never imagined what happened on the phone would inspire this type of response. Maybe, because I am 38, and currently in an AAS Business Administration I am experimenting with my new talents, along with 17 years in the tool and die trade, thanks TiVo. Please excuse grammatical errors; I am a CNC machinist, not a writer.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Am I mistaken in thinking English is not your native language?


----------



## Surf72 (Oct 21, 2010)

They want me as a customer they got it, I paid for it. Until my contract is over and this relationship is over, I will be here. I am unemployed and in school full time. Best part about it is you may comment on my post, but has absolutely nothing to do with my GPA....None graded atmosphere...LOVE IT


----------



## Surf72 (Oct 21, 2010)

CNC tool and Die Machinist, not English major. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Surf72 (Oct 21, 2010)

I understand my mistake made, and posting here is a constant reminder.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Surf72 said:


> CNC tool and Die Machinist, not English major. Thanks for the reply.


Not even an English minor.

Your stuff is painful to read.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh and this is not an official TiVo forum, so they don't read here.

You're simply talking to the wind.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Stormspace said:


> I think the main point here is that TiVo shouldn't apply an annual charge to someones card after the the first year expires, but to revert it to a monthly sub unless directed by the customer.





ZeoTiVo said:


> I really thought it is this way - but do not have an prepaid accounts to look and see what they will do. I know I had one that expired about 11 months ago and it went to monthly 12.95 until I took action to specifically change it.


Subscriptions started prior to 5/15/08 are automatically renewed on a monthly basis. Subscriptions started after 5/15/08 automatically renew for the same period of time as the sub that has just ended.


----------



## george 64 (Jul 19, 2009)

scandia101 said:


> Subscriptions started prior to 8/15/08 are automatically renewed on a monthly basis. Subscriptions started after 8/15/08 automatically renew for the same period of time as the sub that has just ended.


mine was started 07/18/2009 when it expired it just went to month to month i think i like it that way as i can cancel it at anytime not that i will any time soon it`s great when working nights


----------



## n548gxg (Mar 7, 2003)

Langree said:


> Not even an English minor.
> 
> Your stuff is painful to read.


Then don't read it.

Your response is childish.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Surf72 said:


> Surf72 is my thread in your forum as your representative suggested.


"Surf72" isn't the name of a thread, it's your user name. This forum is also not an official Tivo forum. There's quite likely nobody here that can help you with any kind of billing issue, and it's entirely possible that nobody from Tivo will ever read this or be aware of it (then again they might... you never know).



Surf72 said:


> Regardless of my negligence in cancelling my service, just moved out of a7 year relationship, honestly TiVo was last on the list of relationships to sever.


We can all sympathize with your plight. All of us have experienced times when something traumatic was happening and we let some minor billing issue slip. However, we must all take responsibility for this ourselves. It's nice when the company is understanding and works with the customer, but they're under no obligation to do so. It sucks to lose money to a mistake, but it happens. It's time to move on.


----------



## tivohaydon (Mar 24, 2001)

hefe said:


> I'm not seeing the unethical part.


The unethical part is that their web site says that you will renew at the current monthly rate. This does not mean committing for a complete year.

That is, unless they've changed it. I doubt it. It's a great way to rope people into an additional year contract and claim the subscriber was wrong.

It is completely unethical. And probably illegal too.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

Langree said:


> Not even an English minor.
> 
> Your stuff is painful to read.


My vote for the most obnoxious post since the invention of the internet....


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

parzec said:


> My vote for the most obnoxious honest post since the invention of the internet....


FYP


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

n548gxg said:


> Then don't read it.
> 
> Your response is childish.


Let's see, he post borderline nonsensical jibberish on a public forum where we communicate in a written medium.

I ask him in all honesty if English is not his native tongue. He excuses his sloppy writing by explaining is does not major in English, although he is in college. Which is a sad commentary on our higher education system in itself.

As far as "Don't read it", I would say the same to you in regards to my posts.



parzec said:


> My vote for the most obnoxious post since the invention of the internet....


Then I must be slipping, I've been much more obnoxious on the internet than this. This doesn't even scratch the surface.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Surf72 said:


> I understand my mistake made, and posting here is a constant reminder.


A constant reminder to yourself? A reminder that you screwed up, and can't post to a web forum using sensible language? I'd say you've accomplished those things, and then some.

But if you meant a warning to others that they should understand how their contract works with regard to renewal terms, not so much. It's certainly something folks should be careful about, but this is true of any contract. And it's certainly not anything close to a 'scam'.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Surf72 said:


> (my device is destroyed and in the trash, after the phone conversation I had) I moved 8/1/2010 and was charged


The OP should be locked up for TiVo abuse, i would have given it a good loving home and he could still hate TiVo all he wants.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Surf72 said:


> my device is destroyed and in the trash, after the phone conversation I had


You probably could have sold it on ebay and gotten some of your money back that way, since it still had 10 months of service left on it. I think the term "cutting off your nose to spite your face" applies here.


----------



## Surf72 (Oct 21, 2010)

Never realized how unethical I was in doing that, thanks for the tip.



TolloNodre said:


> Posting the same thing in multiple forums is unethical too.


----------



## Surf72 (Oct 21, 2010)

Why would I want someone to have a 40 gig device when there are far superior units out there, currently. This is a 2006 model, had a DVD writer in it. I am not a big fan of selling things. If anything goes wrong who do they call? ME. I have been a member of eBay since 2005, bought 237 items sold....ZERO.



shwru980r said:


> You probably could have sold it on ebay and gotten some of your money back that way, since it still had 10 months of service left on it. I think the term "cutting off your nose to spite your face" applies here.


----------



## Surf72 (Oct 21, 2010)

Right on, ignorance needs to be taught, for both parties in this situation.



ZeoTiVo said:


> please, spread it far and wide. We know that people do not read the TOS so any and all education on them is helpful


----------



## Surf72 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I will really ponder that, seriously I will.



Stormspace said:


> And by pointing it out and calling someone stupid or ignorant you display a need for social education.


----------



## Surf72 (Oct 21, 2010)

Honestly, I would just like the policy changed for all. I already have eaten this, it is not the money it is the principle. Not that I am right, I am just annoyed.



smbaker said:


> Having done this once before, it was a tedious process, involving numerous phone calls and several rounds of paperwork back and forth to the credit card company to submit documentation after the other party disputed my dispute. IIRC, it ended up taking approximately 3 months, but in the end I did get my money back.
> 
> I doubt there's anything illegal or unethical about it, if he consented to automatic renewals when he signed up for the service.


----------



## Surf72 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thaks for the reply Adam. I am at fault and they have there money. I fulfilled my first year contract and actually bought this unit in fall 2006, from Best Buy, $350.00 never used until 8/12/2009. Paid for a year up front, and fulfilled that. Currently, I have $350+$130+$130= $610 invested into a unit I used for 1 year. I liked TiVo, but this is a lot for digital recording.



Adam1115 said:


> TiVo shares part of the blame. They've changed their billing structure about a dozen times in the last 5 years. When I paid annually it went month to month after it was up.
> 
> Apparently they've changed that and now it auto-renews? I pre-pay for 3 years to save a little money and after 3 years it re-ups for another 3 years? And they expect people to remember the contract terms from years ago??
> 
> I hate companies that auto-renew contracts. Is it legal? Sure. But it's a stupid awful way to do business. If your product is good, people will renew. You don't have to force them to.


----------



## Surf72 (Oct 21, 2010)

I should have taken a picture. I made sure that unit was never used again. I do not like selling things and having the responsibility to have to fix or set up. 2006, model only 40 gig, far better models out now. You could only record one show at a time.



daveak said:


> Someone who destroys and trashes an electronic device that still has value, simply because (s)he was angry about a phone call, does not usually merit or consider logic and reason. Fortunately this person was not babysitting and then having a bad phone call with one of the kid's parents.
> 
> And if this response was lied about, then why bother even trusting this person?
> 
> Troll.


----------



## Surf72 (Oct 21, 2010)

How about an e-mail reminder or phone call that this was going to happen. I have a folder that all of TiVo goes too. NO REMINDER, just take the money. Oh yeah, they call that a courtesy reminder. I need to make a spreadsheet along with credit cards I have, and document all contract dates evidently.



segaily said:


> That would mean I would have to call every year to get my TiVo back on the annual plan. I like the way it works now.
> 
> Now it would be nice if they returned some of the money if you cancel early but they are giving a discount over monthly so I can certainly see why they would not do that. Plus any kind of prorating gets hard because that tivo may well be causing you to get a discount on another unit.
> 
> I know you can use the website to change plans. If you can not already they really should give the option of future plan none. If they added that option it would solve most of these issues for the well informed users at least.


----------



## Surf72 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am just posting. I would move on and wanted too, but I have a contract thast isn't up until next august. I realize posting has no affect on my situation, just venting, and likeing it.



smbaker said:


> "Surf72" isn't the name of a thread, it's your user name. This forum is also not an official Tivo forum. There's quite likely nobody here that can help you with any kind of billing issue, and it's entirely possible that nobody from Tivo will ever read this or be aware of it (then again they might... you never know).
> 
> We can all sympathize with your plight. All of us have experienced times when something traumatic was happening and we let some minor billing issue slip. However, we must all take responsibility for this ourselves. It's nice when the company is understanding and works with the customer, but they're under no obligation to do so. It sucks to lose money to a mistake, but it happens. It's time to move on.


----------



## Surf72 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank goodness I can talk.



Langree said:


> Not even an English minor.
> 
> Your stuff is painful to read.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Surf72 said:


> I should have taken a picture. I made sure that unit was never used again. I do not like selling things and having the responsibility to have to fix or set up. 2006, model only 40 gig, far better models out now. You could only record one show at a time.


You could have just sold on craigslist. You don't have to deal with any of the ebay/pay pal rules.


----------



## Surf72 (Oct 21, 2010)

I do not like selling things. When I am done I give it away, not in this situation. I am done with TiVo and there products.



aadam101 said:


> You could have just sold on craigslist. You don't have to deal with any of the ebay/pay pal rules.


----------



## Surf72 (Oct 21, 2010)

I do not like selling things. When I am done I give it away, not in this situation. I am done with TiVo and their products.



Surf72 said:


> I do not like selling things. When I am done I give it away, not in this situation. I am done with TiVo and there products.


----------



## Surf72 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey can you read and help with further obligations prior to signing, as to limit this type of situation for me. How about a writing a book, "Terms and conditions for DUMMIES." I would buy a subscription to an online website that Dick and Jane all the contracts for me; online so it can be updated with all the various companies and their policies.

I am in my second year of contract not first, anything I agreed too was over a year ago, and I did not get a courtesy email or call. I have over the air TV and stream Netflix through Wii. No use for device or service, simplifying expenses.



Robbdoe1 said:


> 15. Termination of Service. Subject to any Service Commitment to which you may be bound, you may terminate your account, this Agreement, and your right to use the TiVo service, at any time and for any reason or no reason, by contacting TiVo Customer Support at 1-877-367-8486. Please note that without a subscription to the TiVo service, your TiVo DVR will not work! Please see Section 7, above. *The TiVo service will be terminated at the end of the service period for which you have paid and unused subscription fees are nonrefundable.* If you terminate your account or this Agreement before meeting any applicable Service Commitment, TiVo reserves the right to charge you the early termination fee agreed to by you at the time you subscribed to the TiVo service. Notwithstanding anything to the contrary in this Agreement, TiVo retains the absolute right to immediately suspend or terminate your account, and terminate this Agreement, if the charges to your credit card for the fees described in Section 9 ("Subscription Fees and Service Commitment") and Section 11 ("Payment Authorization") are refused for any reason, if you breach any provision in this Agreement, if you misuse the TiVo service, and/or if you alter your TiVo DVR or use the TiVo service or software in such a manner as to infringe upon the intellectual property rights of TiVo or any third party. In addition, TiVo reserves the right to terminate your account and this Agreement for any other reason or no reason if TiVo gives you at least 30 days advance notice of such termination. Upon any such termination of your account, you will remain obligated to pay all outstanding fees and charges relating to your use of the TiVo service before termination.
> 
> Here is the full agreement:
> http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivoserviceagreement.html
> ...


----------



## Surf72 (Oct 21, 2010)

I would certainly make your head spin if we were talking face to face. Thanks for the advice, I do need grammatical work, called practice, I will get it eventually. This is my virgin post, new at writing online, or writing in general. I am a numbers person.



Langree said:


> Not even an English minor.
> 
> Your stuff is painful to read.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

So, if I pay for a transit agency for a monthly pass, but only end up using the pass 4 times that month, I am entitled to a refund or discount of some sort? Please! I am unaware of any service that charges a flat monthly fee, but somehow refunds what the consumer calculates what they didn't use. The flat fee model: the fee charged no matter, but allow unlimited use, but if you don't use it, that is model.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Surf72 said:


> I do not like selling things. When I am done I give it away, not in this situation. I am done with TiVo and their products.


Why didn't you give the Tivo to someone as a gift? The Tivo had 10 months of service left on it.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Surf72 said:


> Why would I want someone to have a 40 gig device when there are far superior units out there, currently. This is a 2006 model, had a DVD writer in it. I am not a big fan of selling things. If anything goes wrong who do they call? ME. I have been a member of eBay since 2005, bought 237 items sold....ZERO.


You trashed the unit, remember? In the unlikely event the buyer complains, just refund their money and let them keep the Tivo.

Plenty of Series 1 Tivos from 2000 are still in use and sell on Ebay. Your Tivo is newer compared to those.

Instead you chose to have a temper tantrum and waste a perfectly good Tivo. You take great comfort in being a victim and will go to great lengths to become one.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

From what I can tell the OP has two problems:

1. He doesn't like selling things
2. He doesn't like to read the terms of service when signing a contract.

On the other hand, he does like to throw perfectly good electronic equipment away.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

Langree said:


> Then I must be slipping, I've been much more obnoxious on the internet than this. This doesn't even scratch the surface.


Taking pride for a history of obnoxious posts on the internet = TROLL

Anyway, since a large number of your posts are simpleminded, childish, obnoxious, foolish, insulting, repetitive and generally worthless, I would like to welcome you to my ignore list. Good riddance...


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

parzec said:


> Taking pride for a history of obnoxious posts on the internet = TROLL
> 
> Anyway, since a large number of your posts are simpleminded, childish, obnoxious, foolish, insulting, repetitive and generally worthless, I would like to welcome you to my ignore list. Good riddance...


Actually, not a troll. Just call em how I see em.

As to the OP, if you really look at his responses, he may very well be a troll, either that or a great visionary.

As far as announcing that I am on your ignore list. Just do it, no need to make a show of it.


----------



## T.DurdensOthr1/2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Stormspace said:


> I think the main point here is that TiVo shouldn't apply an annual charge to someones card after the the first year expires, but to revert it to a monthly sub unless directed by the customer. Burying the fact in a lengthy terms of service and not having it clearly stated during the setup process is the fault of TiVo. The first thing the TiVo rep should do when selling a 1 year prepaid is to inform the customer that the charge will appear on his account every year unless he calls to change it. The customer should also have the option of stating that they want it to go monthly after the one year period.
> 
> Telling someone that they are stupid for not reading is rude.


The rollover to Annual Prepay was brought forth due to CUSTOMERS DEMANDS. TiVo Reps are REQUIRED TO READ THE TERMS AND CONDITIONS on ANY sales call that a product or service goes out the door. This is no surprise. It's read to you, recorded, and confirmed by the voice of the person making the purchase that provided the credit card information, 'Yes, I agree'... then the agent gets to click the little 'I Agree' button and the transaction is actually able to proceed and not until then. It is up to the customer to decide what they want their service plan to rollover into.. However, due to a large number of customer requests, TiVo set it to Auto Renew into 1 yr Annual. This entire year of service, the customer has the opportunity to go to TiVo.com and change the service plan the service is to rollover into. Mthly, Annually, 3 yr, or Product Lifetime service.


----------



## T.DurdensOthr1/2 (Jul 31, 2010)

shwru980r said:


> You trashed the unit, remember? In the unlikely event the buyer complains, just refund their money and let them keep the Tivo.
> 
> Plenty of Series 1 Tivos from 2000 are still in use and sell on Ebay. Your Tivo is newer compared to those.
> 
> Instead you chose to have a temper tantrum and waste a perfectly good Tivo. *You take great comfort in being a victim and will go to great lengths to become one.*


LOVE IT.


----------



## treat2day (Mar 27, 2010)

RENT or MOVE OUT but be sure to give your notice before you get charged for the next due date.

Responsibility starts at home.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

n548gxg said:


> Then don't read it.
> 
> Your response is childish.


I second that.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Surf72 said:


> I should have taken a picture. I made sure that unit was never used again. I do not like selling things and having the responsibility to have to fix or set up. 2006, model only 40 gig, far better models out now. You could only record one show at a time.


do you often call the sellers of the 237 items you've bought on ebay and requested technical support?


----------



## Nittany Lioness (Oct 22, 2010)

smbaker writes:

_"*This forum is also not an official Tivo forum.* There's quite likely nobody here that can help you with any kind of billing issue, and it's entirely possible that nobody from Tivo will ever read this or be aware of it (then again they might... you never know)."

_Well, just a point of order - I see up top that this community announces it's not an official part of TiVo, Inc, yet their Suggestions Forum takes the 1st person:
"Have a suggestion for TiVo? You have come to the right place.
Please let *us *know...we are listening!"

Apparently it's not unusual for companies ostensibly interested in consumer satisfaction to set up "unofficial" places online to gauge the mood and get feedback with the benefit of such not being ~official~ correspondence.

I don't know the originators of this site, but at any rate, ya never really know who is who (or what  ) online.
Anyway - I bet a TiVo employee or two _somewhere_ in the bowels of their company has the responsibility to monitor online discussion of their products.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Langree said:


> Let's see, he post borderline nonsensical jibberish on a public forum where we communicate in a written medium.
> 
> I ask him in all honesty if English is not his native tongue. He excuses his sloppy writing by explaining is does not major in English, although he is in college. Which is a sad commentary on our higher education system in itself.


I think he is bored and just playing us at this point


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Nittany Lioness said:


> I don't know the originators of this site, but at any rate, ya never really know who is who (or what  ) online.
> Anyway - I bet a TiVo employee or two _somewhere_ in the bowels of their company has the responsibility to monitor online discussion of their products.


TiVo has their own forums over at http://forums.tivo.com


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Nittany Lioness said:


> I don't know the originators of this site, but at any rate, ya never really know who is who (or what  ) online.
> Anyway - I bet a TiVo employee or two _somewhere_ in the bowels of their company has the responsibility to monitor online discussion of their products.


actually when I joined here 6 years ago, TiVo employees were quite active on this forum and solving issues for folks. Sadly the issues devolved over time into ones like the OP here where they did not take the time to do their customer part but expect TiVo to bend over backwards to fix their self made problem.

So someone from TiVo may read this thread, but likely not very far into the thread as their is no real issue to report back on


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

tivohaydon said:


> The unethical part is that their web site says that you will renew at the current monthly rate. This does not mean committing for a complete year.
> 
> That is, unless they've changed it. I doubt it. It's a great way to rope people into an additional year contract and claim the subscriber was wrong.
> 
> It is completely unethical. And probably illegal too.



They changed it 2 1/2 years ago.

What good does it do anyone to claim what the website says, but then later admit that you have no clue if it does say that by saying "unless they changed it" and then get on a high horse about how unethical and illegal something you have no facts on is?
Seriously, that's not rhetorical, I want to know.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm just surprised this topic is still being discussed.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

That's because some people just don't "get it".


----------



## belunos (Sep 19, 2002)

I had this problem a few years ago, but with xbox live for the original xbox. I didn't think to cancel it, so when I was re-billed for it I was surprised. I read the terms and sure enough, it said auto renew. I canceled it before the next cycle and considered it a 'didn't read the terms' tax


----------



## Surf72 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am glad for the experience in posting here, ThanksI have it off my chest, and I agree I should have paid closer attention to the terms. TiVo is not a necessity and I treated as such (I did as TiVo hopes with customers, maybe not all, I am not done, just with this post). Am I wrong, as in the terms I guess? This is a refection of corporate America. I would have gladly used their service again, but not now or never again. I will let the BBB decide, regardless their practice is wrong. This is the way I feel and so be it. Let the powers greater than me decide, that is what the Better Business Bureau is for


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Surf72 said:


> I am glad for the experience in posting here, ThanksI have it off my chest, and I agree I should have paid closer attention to the terms. TiVo is not a necessity and I treated as such (I did as TiVo hopes with customers, maybe not all, I am not done, just with this post). Am I wrong, as in the terms I guess? This is a refection of corporate America. I would have gladly used their service again, but not now or never again. I will let the BBB decide, regardless their practice is wrong. This is the way I feel and so be it. Let the powers greater than me decide, that is what the Better Business Bureau is for


Keep tilting at those windmills, Don.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Surf72 said:


> I am glad for the experience in posting here, ThanksI have it off my chest, and I agree I should have paid closer attention to the terms. TiVo is not a necessity and I treated as such (I did as TiVo hopes with customers, maybe not all, I am not done, just with this post). Am I wrong, as in the terms I guess? This is a refection of corporate America. I would have gladly used their service again, but not now or never again. I will let the BBB decide, regardless their practice is wrong. This is the way I feel and so be it. Let the powers greater than me decide, that is what the Better Business Bureau is for


I am pretty sure that is a misuse of the BBB. You agreed to terms and now you expect Tivo to forget about those terms. I think you owe all of us money since taxpayers fund the BBB. I will PM you my email address and you can paypal me the money. Thanks.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> ... since taxpayers fund the BBB


... Forget it; he's rolling.


----------



## jesmann (Oct 31, 2010)

Thats why I sign up month to month even if on contract


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> I am pretty sure that is a misuse of the BBB. You agreed to terms and now you expect Tivo to forget about those terms. I think you owe all of us money since taxpayers fund the BBB. I will PM you my email address and you can paypal me the money. Thanks.


The BBB is funded by businesses, not by taxes.

The OP is free to file a BBB complaint or even a dispute with their credit card company. Tivo is certainly free to use their terms and conditions "contract" as a defense. Terms and conditions can't contradict state laws. At least some states require advance notice shortly before automatically charging a credit card for any renewal subscription of one year or more. I get a post card from Sirius about a month before my annual contract is renewed and billed. In fact the tivo service contract states such notice will be provided approximately 30 days before the renewal date.

Tivo is different from most other subscription based products. Tivo knows if a unit isn't being used. A tivo unit which doesn't "phone home" probably isn't being used. There isn't any ethical reason not to refund an annual subscription for such a customer if the customer complains within 30 days of receiving their credit card bill. All tivo would be doing is giving the customer the benefit of the doubt regarding receipt of the 30 days advance notice as required by the terms and conditions and by some states.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> I am pretty sure that is a misuse of the BBB. You agreed to terms and now you expect Tivo to forget about those terms. I think you owe all of us money since taxpayers fund the BBB. I will PM you my email address and you can paypal me the money. Thanks.


The BBB allows you to voice your complaint and allows the company to respond. Sometimes it's useful to allow someone higher up than a CSR to make the final decision, which is where a BBB complaint can be helpful.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

The default renewal should be month to month unless the customer specifies otherwise.


----------



## Surf72 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dear non-disclosure reading guy,
Your Amazon Prime membership is coming up for renewal but the credit card we have on file for you is no longer active in your account.
To ensure that your membership renews, please update your payment information prior to December 2, 2010 by clicking here or following these steps:
1.	Go to www.amazon.com. 
2.	Click on Your Account at the top of any page. 
3.	Click "Manage Prime Membership" under "Settings. 
4.	Sign in with your e-mail address and password. 
5.	Click the Edit button next to "Renewal Payment Method." 
6.	Follow the on-screen instructions to update your credit card or choose a different one. 
If we can't process the charge for your annual membership fee, your Amazon Prime benefits may be suspended. As a convenience to you, we will try to charge other cards in your account to prevent interrupting your benefits.
Sincerely,
The Amazon Prime Team

This message was sent to the following e-mail address: non-disclosure reading [email protected]
© 2010 Amazon.com, Inc. or its affiliates. All rights reserved. Amazon, Amazon.com, Prime, the Amazon.com logo and 1-Click are registered trademarks of Amazon.com, Inc. or its affiliates. Amazon.com, 410 Terry Avenue N., Seattle, WA 98109-5210.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

lew said:


> In fact the tivo service contract states such notice will be provided approximately 30 days before the renewal date.


I have gotten an email every time and before the change. Has The OP stated one way or the other on getting the notice?


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Surf72 said:


> I am glad for the experience in posting here, ThanksI have it off my chest, and I agree I should have paid closer attention to the terms. TiVo is not a necessity and I treated as such (I did as TiVo hopes with customers, maybe not all, I am not done, just with this post). Am I wrong, as in the terms I guess? This is a refection of corporate America. I would have gladly used their service again, but not now or never again. I will let the BBB decide, regardless their practice is wrong. This is the way I feel and so be it. Let the powers greater than me decide, that is what the Better Business Bureau is for


Actually I think you recourse would be the FTC(Federal Trade Commission) since this basically equates to an unreasonable early termination fee except in this case they already have your money.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Surf72 said:


> Dear non-disclosure reading guy,
> Your Amazon Prime membership is coming up for renewal but the credit card we have on file for you is no longer active in your account.
> To ensure that your membership renews, please update your payment information prior to December 2, 2010 by clicking here or following these steps:
> 1.	Go to www.amazon.com.
> ...


Umm, You only got that because the card was bad. I never get renewal warnings from Amazon, and I'm on year 5 of Prime.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Stormspace said:


> Actually I think you recourse would be the FTC(Federal Trade Commission) since this basically equates to an unreasonable early termination fee except in this case they already have your money.


How so? He had a 30 day window, he let it go. TiVo has done nothing wrong. Call it a procrastination tax.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Langree said:


> How so? He had a 30 day window, he let it go. TiVo has done nothing wrong. Call it a procrastination tax.


Early termination fees are also "legal" from a "you signed the contract" point of view, yet some of them have still been found to be excessive. In this case TiVo looses nothing since the original contract date has expired which presumably was in place long enough for them to recover costs. Asking for a refund for unused time shouldn't be the big deal TiVo apparently is making of it.


----------



## Surf72 (Oct 21, 2010)

Amazon sends a notice regardless; I was waiting for the first genius that recognized the obvious card notice, thanks though. I do read and comprehend it is ahhhh&#8230;pick and choose, similar to discussion posts...and of course terms and conditions for TiVo.. ;o)


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Surf72 said:


> I was waiting for the first genius that recognized the obvious


ooh, if only you could be so clever about managing accounts with TiVo.


----------



## T.DurdensOthr1/2 (Jul 31, 2010)

ZeoTiVo said:


> ooh, if only you could be so clever about managing accounts with TiVo.


HAHAHAHAHA! OWNED.

Look, Surf, you failed at several intelligent decision making opportunities:
1) You moved, knew you weren't going to be using the service, and didn't call in to cancel. 
-Terms of Service FAIL.

2) you waited 40+ days to try to get a refund AFTER your 30 day mbg EXPIRED. 
-Epic Timing FAIL.

3) You destroyed your TiVo, thus insuring that you've lost all the money that you invested.
-Smart decision making FAIL.

4) You came to a TiVo Forum to complain about YOUR lack of personal accountability and responsibility and the wealth of your poor decision making skills.
-Forum Post FAIL.

5) You went to the BBB to complain about YOUR lack of making the right decision in the right amount of time so you blame your FAILure on a great company that would rather help you than hurt you.
-Reporting Poor Business Practice FAIL.

6) You still continue to FAIL in acknowledging your FAILure in making sound decisions in the time they need to be made.
-Lifetime FAIL.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

T.DurdensOthr1/2 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! OWNED.
> 
> Look, Surf, you failed at several intelligent decision making opportunities:
> 1) You moved, knew you weren't going to be using the service, and didn't call in to cancel.
> ...


That about sums it up.

Robb


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

T.DurdensOthr1/2 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! OWNED.
> 
> Look, Surf, you failed at several intelligent decision making opportunities:
> 1) You moved, knew you weren't going to be using the service, and didn't call in to cancel.
> ...





Robbdoe1 said:


> That about sums it up.
> 
> Robb


Yep. Thats a good summary.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

hefe said:


> I'm not seeing the unethical part.


hefe, I like your avatar. I'm on a horse. Too Funny.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Bringing this one back up, I figured I would share. I got this today for my THD which is coming to the end of it's first year of service (annual).

Dear Robert,

Thank you for being a TiVo customer. Your credit card will automatically be billed for the TiVo service each year effective 03/18/2011 for your DVR with the TiVo service number 652XXXXXXX. The service renewal price is $129.00 per year plus any applicable taxes. The credit card we currently have on file ends in XXXX and expires in 08/2012. If you would like to update your credit card information or check out other service plans, please visit http://www.tivo.com/manage.

As a special thank you for being a TiVo customer, we would like to offer you a $100 savings on a Product Lifetime service upgrade. With Product Lifetime service, you can enjoy your TiVo DVR with no monthly bills for the life of your DVR. To take advantage of this limited-time special offer, please visit http://www.tivo.com/manage and select the Product Lifetime option from the future payment plan screen. Then, enter this promo code: PLSR.

Please note that you will need to make any changes to your service before 03/18/2011 to ensure plan changes are made prior to the next billing period.

Your friends at TiVo

A couple of points:

I was aware that I was coming up for Auto renew in March. Responsible people would.

This email proves they do contact you in advance.

I responded by doing my job and logging in and selecting a future plan the same day I was contacted (Annual $99). I would have went PLS, but I already get an MSD and the code did not reduce it to $199. It was still the same as my MSD price $299.

Feel free to try my code 

It seems I have friends at Tivo.

Robb


----------

